# Is my unit dead



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I have a TiVo Stream 4K, about a year and a half old, so out of warranty. I just moved my audio/video equipment, and now the Stream is stuck on the Android booting screen (4 dot animation.) A call to TiVo claims its a known issue, and I should wait for a software upgrade, but if the unit can't boot, how the heck can it get an upgrade? Should I just buy a new one?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Philosofy said:


> I have a TiVo Stream 4K, about a year and a half old, so out of warranty. I just moved my audio/video equipment, and now the Stream is stuck on the Android booting screen (4 dot animation.) A call to TiVo claims its a known issue, and I should wait for a software upgrade, but if the unit can't boot, how the heck can it get an upgrade? Should I just buy a new one?


You could try a factory reset.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

pl1 said:


> You could try a factory reset.
> View attachment 64861


I forgot to mention that I tried that. I hold the button down to nothing happens.


----------



## Masterofaudio (Nov 24, 2021)

Try powering it with different USB cable and adapter, maybe it doesn't get enough wattage.


----------

